# Avoid Freud FT2000



## Speedless (Nov 3, 2005)

Just discovered today that the speed control on my Freud FT2000 is shot (and I would argue that it never worked properly). The cost of a new one is nearly half the cost of the router!!

Stay away from this beast, it is a money pit.


----------



## Hickory (Oct 25, 2005)

I have 2 of these 2000 model and 2200 model.The 2000 model i complained about to freud becuase i was having problems getting router bit hight.They must have listen they extended the shaft about 1/2 on the new models.

Is your router stuck at one speed? If you are lucky and it is at 6,( highest level, you could always get a router speed control..
Hickory


----------



## rslater (Mar 17, 2010)

Save your money , the external control will not work with the original armature. See other post. You were right in the first place, avoid Freud. Heay that kinda rhymes I f you have one of the black Freud routers there is a part for it , Freud says. dick


----------



## StamBurns (Nov 27, 2011)

rslater said:


> Save your money , the external control will not work with the original armature. See other post. You were right in the first place, avoid Freud. Heay that kinda rhymes I f you have one of the black Freud routers there is a part for it , Freud says. dick


sorry to open an old thread, but i was doing some research and found this thread. ive had the ft2000 since 1996 and when the speed control finally went a few months ago, i removed the speed control module and wired it directly to the switch. i lost the soft start featureand it runs at the highest speed. i already had an external router speed control so i use that as the soft start and speed control without any issues. this is with the blue colored ft2000.


----------

